# clones



## CanadianChron (Jul 20, 2005)

My friend has a pretty big plant and i was jus wondering if all i have to do was cut a branch off to get a clone....sorry this might sound really stupid


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.growkind.com/marijuana/gardens/1251/0/10/13757.html


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 21, 2005)

I would suggest not doing so unless you have a clone chamber already built and ready-to-go.


----------

